# T3



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi folks.

Was about to order some generic T3 off the site I usually get my serms etc from but they r out of stock just now. Found a diff site that I think looks ok but wanted to see if any1 has used them so I knw the site is g2g.

Just checking first tho before I post the site... can I ask about a source for T3? The site doesn't sell any anabolics, just prescription only meds.

Cheers


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Pretty sure you are good to go with that one. I'd be interested to know myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Sound, thought it should be fine. If not im sure a mod will soon let me know.

Was gonna order off United Pharm but theyr out, was looking at RxCart.co.uk, any1 ordered with them before?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

never heard of them myself. hopefully someone here will have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope so lol. Pretty sure they have an ad on the DRS labs site. Might just have to try them and find out.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Let us know if you do


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, so thats them ordered. Will see how long they take to come.

The Mrs is trying em 1st, im just finishing off a pct just now so wnt run em til next cycle but will post up how she gets on with them


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, so the goods arrived today with a little freebie (2 viagra  ). Great communication from the company so I'm happy so far.

Will be sure to post up in a couple of weeks whether the tablets were any good or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

1 week in and the Mrs has gained weight?? She has lowered her cals slightly and increased her cardio. She has ran 4 days at 25mcg and 3 days at 50mcg.

The tablets are Adinovoc pharmaceuticals Thylexan, can't find anything about them on google. Defo thinking they are fakes tho.

The free viagra were bunk too, did nothing above the norm

She is gonna run another week just to see but looking like they are headed for the bin


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Interestingly the weight has come back off at a similar weight past few days so we are giving this the benefit of the doubt so far. Got the Mrs on 2g of vit c a day to see if this helped which it seems to have (water weight maybe or cortisol related??? Fk knws lol).


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I always weigh my self in the morning after ive been toilet and get a acurate reading then , i would doubt the t3 is fake as its so cheap


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah she weighs herself everyday at 7.15 when our wee girl wakes us up.

To be fair they are far cheaper than buying Cytomel and each tablet is meant to be twice the strength. People have raised questions about their Adex and Clen too.

Its kinda like saying why would people fake dbol etc when the raws aren't that expensive to get from china, still plenty fake $hit kicking about.

Still taking them to see what happens over the next week anyway


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

The mrs stopped the T3's and they got binned 2 days later and she has already lost 3 lbs sticking to the same diet and exercise she had been doing. F*ck knows what the tablets were but they did sod all.


----------

